# Another Twin Vector 192 HID Mod



## BVH (Aug 2, 2008)

Tinkered in the garage for about 7 hours. Ended up with a 150 Watt output VEC192 twin HID. Output is a measured 75 Watts each side powering DL50 Fatboys. The lamp installation was fairly easy. The center of the HID arc gap was a little less than 1 mm further out into the reflector than the center of the radial filament of the Halogen lamps. A couple of hard cardboard shims totaling about .030" took care of that. The flanges of the HID lamps were a bit too small in the bore and the lamps would not stay centered when the retainer clip was installed. I took 5 strands of a piece of #10 stranded wire, twisted them and then inserted them into the outside of the bore, sort of like an internal "C" clip. The lamp flange pressed right in - perfect fit! I re-used the stock clips although they were a bit more work to get in. 

Most difficult part was reducing the size of the lamp connectors on their outside dimension – not because of a lack of depth behind the reflector, but because of a lack of width in the case. The molded reflector-backing part of the case tapers in very quickly and would not allow the reflector to seat so I had to considerably dremel/shave the bake-o-lite-type connectors. They look very Mickey-Mouse but are secure and will have to do until I figure out a better connector for the lamps. I had to remove both plastic bulkheads in the middle of the inside of the light and most of the plastic webbing in the battery door to allow the battery to move back which allowed the fitting of the two ballasts. This left about 1/16” or less between the lamp connector and the forward ballast. The reflector is not completely seated in the case because the lamp connector on the switch side is contacting the two “on/off” switches. The bezel screws down and holds the reflector in normal alignment with the light so the end result is that the reflector is secured about 3/16” further out in the case. I can’t tell any difference by looking at the light so looks like it just came out of the box and remains a sleeper.

Pictures don't tell the story that well. With both lamps lit, it it noticeably brighter than the BB but not startlingly so. The saying "it takes twice the brightness to see a noticeable difference" holds true here. I think with one lamp, it throws almost as good as the BB. With both, it throws better. Obviously, the BB reflector pattern is better. One hot spot is a bit higher than the other on the Vector. Both with the Halogens and the HID's so I think it's a bug in the reflector, so to speak.

Had a lot of fun doing this. I still love this place and all the fun it's given me!!

Vector on the left and Barn Burner on the right.











Little closer





1 lamp lit. V on left, Barn Burner on right





2 lamps lit





lower exposure, both lit





lowest exposure, both lit

Not sure why there appears to be a color difference in the last exposure. All lamps are the same and are driven the same.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

whats the 192 mean??????

Good lord, thats not the wattage is it

what bulbs & ballast. what output wattage?


:twothumbs

shows just how good the BB is.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, I love it BVH! It looks brighter than the BB in both corona and hotspot brightness. What wattage bulbs did you use? What color temperature are they?


----------



## BVH (Aug 2, 2008)

The 192 is part of the VEC192 part number.

I used DL50 Fatboys and 75 WATT (measured output, not input) ballasts. DL50's are somewhere in the high 3800's or 3900's if I remember correctly. They are a bit less white as compared to the typical 4300K lamp. All of the ballasts and bulbs were obtained back during the Barn Burner and 75 Watt ballasts Group Buy upgrade days.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

Holy Crap BVH, you Lucky guy 

That must be bright as ####.


Can you snap me a pic of the moded bulb? I was thinking of using two bulbs & ballasts from the Xe50. Are those bulbs the same as in the Xe50? Coz those bulbs are longer then the standard H7 bulbs I already got. And it might be a bad beam pattern even after modding them.


Your crazy with lumens BVH. goodstuff


----------



## BVH (Aug 2, 2008)

Flash, I didn't have to mod the bulbs at all. I simply had to add two shims into the reflector bore, then just inserted the bulb. The DL50 is much longer than the stock 100 Watt Halogen bulb that came in the light but due to the design of the DL50 base, it seated further back in the reflector on a different "lip" which made up for all but .030 of the difference. If you look at my first pic, you'll see that there's a "black hole" where the bulb comes thru the reflector. That's because the DL50 is seating much further back in the reflector. If you'll remember, with the Halogens installed, the bulb flange is right up to where the bulb comes through.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

DAM!!! I got to go back in time to just b4 the days of 75w ballast group buys & get me some. I wont be able to sleep until I do.

Does the flux capacitor idea still work?:tinfoil:

Or the Homer Simpson "make a time machine out of a toaster" ??

EDIT: forgot to ask, how much room between the bulbs & ballast? And what batt you got?

thanks.


----------



## BVH (Aug 2, 2008)

About 1/16" or less room. One solid, packed mass between the battery door and the bulb connectors. Didn't need to secure the ballasts. There packed tight!

I'm using the stock, 7 ah SLA. The mod draws less power than the stock Halogens when warmed up and running. Maybe close to the same when starting.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 2, 2008)

Just fired my VT up B4 & shined it around at trees 200+meters away. It can put out no doubt. But at total of only 84w output, it would be a joke compared to your 16,000 lumen Bad Boy BVH.


Oh GOOD GOD I need more power, MORE I SAY!!! MOREEEEE!!!


----------



## BVH (Aug 3, 2008)

Run times update. I elected to use multiple start/stop cycles to keep heat down on my first run. 

Cycle 1 = 7 minutes both bulbs
Cycle 2 = 8 minutes both bulbs
Cycle 3 = 3 minutes both bulbs. One bulb flickers so I turn one off
1 remaining bulb lights for an additional 3 minutes.

I'm guessing I could get 21 minutes with both bulbs with only 1 start cycle.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2008)

Yet anothe BVH build....your poor neighbors..lol

I love it. It's great.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice job! What ballasts?


----------



## BVH (Aug 4, 2008)

Ballasts are the original Xeray Group Buy 75 Watt ballasts from a couple years ago or so.


----------



## Morepower! (Aug 5, 2008)

I've really got to do me one of these mods. Nice work BVH with the 75W ballasts and DL-50 bulbs, you've definately "one upped" the Vector mod. I can only imagine how bright that thing is !! Do you happen know what run current that thing is pulling in total ? And maybe even ballast temps. ?


----------



## BVH (Aug 5, 2008)

Ballast temps, no, have not investigated that. IIRC, with one warmed up and running, input current was 7.2 Amps @ 12.45 Volts, give or take a bit. Double that for 14.4 Amps with both running. (Amp readings via induction loop)


----------



## Kevenater (Aug 7, 2008)

So what would a rig like that cost to build if i wanted to try it?


----------



## BVH (Aug 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, the 75 Watt Output ballasts are not available. The bulbs are. IIRC the upgrade ballasts were somewhere around just shy of $800 two years ago and two lamps would run you at least $230 or so. A host at about $85 delivered. So you'd be looking at around $1100 if parts were available.


----------

